# Chocolate Mug Cake



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a neat little thing to do in cold weather. Kids love to help.

MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG  CAKE

1 Coffee Mug
4 tablespoons flour(that's plain flour, not self-rising)
4  tablespoons sugar
2  tablespoons baking cocoa
1  egg
3  tablespoons milk
3  tablespoons oil
3  tablespoons chocolate chips  (optional)
Small splash of vanilla 

Add dry  ingredients to mug, and mix well .  Add the egg and mix thoroughly.
Pour in  the milk and oil and mix well.
Add the chocolate chips (if using) and  vanilla, and mix again.
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3  minutes at 1000 watts. The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be  alarmed!
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.
EAT! (this can serve  2 if you want to share!)

And why is this the most dangerous  cake recipe in the world?  Because now we are all only 5 minutes away from  chocolate cake at any time of the day or night!


----------



## walking dude (Aug 28, 2008)

how BIG a mug?


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Aug 28, 2008)

If my arithmaticin' and convertin' are right, that's over 1 1/2 cups of ingredients... plus space to rise... that's a pretty big mug.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 28, 2008)

thats why i asked..........do they even MAKE a mug big enuff


----------



## jminion (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know about you but I can afford to split into two cups and share.
I shouldn't allow that scale in the bathroom..


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

SHARE............what you talking bout willis?


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont know about sharing, but that sounds awesome!  One thing better than coffee to put in a mug


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow...sounds good Bill! Thanks!
 I rarely make cakes because I can't eat a whole one before it goes bad. This will work out great for me. :)


----------



## krusher (Sep 12, 2008)

its official, it works.  I think I will mix in a bowl and then spray the mug with pam though, it stuck in the bottom of the mug, but is moist and heavy.  very tasty

thanks,, plus it's just kool


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got some really big mugs 16oz, or so from college days. 25 Cent Watneys Red Barrel Draughts, and yeah, I guess I am that old. Just need to buy some eggs and this is a go for tonight. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## krusher (Sep 12, 2008)

it'll work in a regular mug, I tried it, it rises about 2 inches out, but when the microwave cuts off it goes right back down in the mug.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Krusher, thanks for the report... I'm gonna try one too! :)


----------



## pitrow (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh man... this is just what my diet needs! I seriously need to stop reading this forum.

Wait, what am I thinking!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey...it worked great!
I didn't have any chocolate chips, but will add them next time. It is still tasty!
I measured....my mug holds 2 cups. It kind of overflowed a bit, but it worked.


----------



## mrsb (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that is my midnight snack.  Too easy and looks great!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 13, 2008)

Now Jeanie, you didn't think the ole hillbilly would put the shuck on you did you? After all I'm married to a Jeanne. Little different spelling, but same trusting demeanor.


----------

